# having trouble, need help.



## richardr (May 14, 2012)

Hi im new to the forum but not new to german sheperds. i have owned to german sheperds before but sadly both died of old age  its been a couple years and i think its time to buy a new pup  currently right now i have the new pup itch were i just want to buy a puppy but i have no place to put him so im gonna have him stay with my fiance.. what do you guys think should i do that or should i just wait until i can make room for the puppy at my house another thing im looking for an affortable puppy less $1200 would be great so if you guys know of any breeders in southern california that might have pups for less then that would be great  hopefully you guys can help me out thanks in advance!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

What do you think any reputable GSD breeder will say when you tell them that you want to buy one of their puppies but you don't have a place to keep him so you will store him with someone else?


Just for the sake of asking, what will happen to the puppy if you decide to split up with your fiance (I am not saying that you will but it does happen, you know)?

Bad idea! Wait!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

welcome to the board. please consider rescue, there are SO MANY in need. and they are not undesirable dogs that no one wants...sometimes it's that people have a new baby, or the puppy got bigger than they thought, or it's the wrong color, or they're moving and can't take, and on and on. there are several really good rescues in southern cali.

just gonna warn you...lol...the spelling police will be all over your thread correcting sheperds to shepherds...justa heads up...)).


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

do wait until you have a place for a dog yourself tho. then rescue, lolol...


----------



## richardr (May 14, 2012)

the place is not just the problem cause i do have room at my house, just that i feel like he would have more company at my fiances house since she has a four year old lab of her own and i don't get home until like 4:30 and i am usually at her house not mine that's why i was saying i would prefer to keep it at her house so the pup will get all my attention in the afternoon and during the day be able to play with another dog.


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

I would suggest if he has to spend time at your GFs house, then go with that but wherever you are staying take him home with you..Better to not have a pup alone all the time so youre thinking along the right way but with him still your dog , you can bond with him when youre at home. When I was looking, I found pups 1100- 1800. I dont have my pup yet -theyre "cooking' still I think you'll find one in your range, in CA- I did. there are breeders in SO CA, cant think of them now but go to the finding a breeder page , there are several listed, in CA, also some reputable breeders in No CA,too.
Also, folks FWIW, if someone wanted a rescue dog wouldnt they say so ,rather than asking about a breeder? My pet peeve is people trying to push rescue on people who want a quality health certified puppy.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I would not adopt a dog to a situation like this. Move in with your gf and then live there w/the dog.


----------



## richardr (May 14, 2012)

Billie said:


> I would suggest if he has to spend time at your GFs house, then go with that but wherever you are staying take him home with you..Better to not have a pup alone all the time so youre thinking along the right way but with him still your dog , you can bond with him when youre at home. When I was looking, I found pups 1100- 1800. I dont have my pup yet -theyre "cooking' still I think you'll find one in your range, in CA- I did. there are breeders in SO CA, cant think of them now but go to the finding a breeder page , there are several listed, in CA, also some reputable breeders in No CA,too.
> Also, folks FWIW, if someone wanted a rescue dog wouldnt they say so ,rather than asking about a breeder? My pet peeve is people trying to push rescue on people who want a quality health certified puppy.


thanks billie thats exactly what im saying im trying to be able to spend as much time with my puppy but also not neglect any of my other priorities such as my gf and work.and i found a couple of breeders so far but im still looking into options since the breeders i found so far are all into the $2000 or higher..and goodluck with your puppy search. :thumbup:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I say wait until you can have your pup. Having your pup over at your girlfriend's can cause some issues - they may be issues for you, nor not, depending on what your expectations for the pup will be. 

Chances are your pup will bond more strongly with her lab than with either of you. Natural for dogs, especially pups, to bond to other dogs when around other dogs all day. People become benefactors that provide food and treats and affection and play, but their hearts and loyalties are tied to the other dog. They become dog focuses instead of people focused, and this can be a big issue for future training as they become un-responsive to people, and whenever out and about, will only focus on other dogs. The person holding the leash is now a frustrating inconvenience in their mind, as opposed to the all-powerful and venerated pack leader that you should be.

Also, possible that the two dogs don't get along, then the two will need to be separated, always - what's the point then?

Your pup may also bond more to your fiancee than to you if he lives there with her and she spends more time interacting with him. Maybe that is not a problem for you, but it can be a problem for some people. If you go to your fiancee's house, and the pup ignores you and follows her around the house, how will that make you feel? 

Getting a pup while you work full time is doable, as many of us have done it, and our pups grew up to be wonderful and balanced. Keep the pup crated, have someone come over a couple times a day to let the pup out to potty for the fires couple of months, then once a day, then when pup is about 6 or 7 months old, they can hold it all day. Limit pup's interaction to other dogs to daily play sessions (if you can do daily), not unlimited access or hours and hours of play, in order to prevent your pup from getting too 'doggie' oriented. 



> Also, folks FWIW, if someone wanted a rescue dog wouldnt they say so ,rather than asking about a breeder? My pet peeve is people trying to push rescue on people who want a quality health certified puppy.


Mentioning rescue is not "pushing it onto someone". It is just bringing it up as an alternative, in case the poster has not really thought about it. There has been lots of cases where people were posting here, looking for a pup, and after someone mentioned checking with a rescue, they thought that was a great idea, and did indeed rescue a pup. 

If someone says - I thought about rescue, but would prefer to get a dog from a breeder, that is fine. I think the only time that people get a bit pushy is when the poster has a ridiculously low limit as to how much they want to spend, like no more than 300$ on a pup, for example - well, you're not going to get a quality, well-bred dog for that amount, and instead of supporting a byb, might as well put that money into supporting a rescue.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't see this mentioned anywhere....

Your plan is to leave him with an adult Lab while you are at work? I would never, ever leave a puppy with a large breed adult unattended. He could get hurt playing, he could get hurt because the adult dog decided he didn't like him. 

Regardless of where he is living, the puppy needs to be crated when left alone.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

As an owner of a young land shark, I have to say they need so much and are so much work, that it would not be a good idea to stow a puppy with someone who isn't asking for the dog and would have to do all the work for you. 

How will you bond with the dog if you are hardly there? 

If you have some time and love Shepherds, consider volunteering at your local GSD rescue. That way you could get your doggy fix, but not have to have the burden of a puppy for which you do not have room or time.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> I don't see this mentioned anywhere....
> 
> Your plan is to leave him with an adult Lab while you are at work? I would never, ever leave a puppy with a large breed adult unattended. He could get hurt playing, he could get hurt because the adult dog decided he didn't like him.
> 
> Regardless of where he is living, the puppy needs to be crated when left alone.


Good and IMPORTANT point! I assumed the fiancee was home all day to supervise and work with the pup, but on re-reading the OP's posts, I think you are right, the plan is to leave the pup alone with the older dog for company? That is NOT recommended for the above reasons, and if there is no one to watch the pup, then yes, it needs to be crated, whether at the OP's house or his fiancee's house.


----------



## richardr (May 14, 2012)

First of all no I was not planing on leaving the pup alone with the lab atleast until he or she is 7-8 months of age the point of leaving him at her house is for to Feed th puppy and play with mean while I'm not their ( it was her idea of keeping it their )
Second of all I decided to wait a couple months until I buy the puppy, maybe by then I might have a little more time with the pup. Again thanks to all those who tried to help.


----------

